# Maple Lane Goldens - Ontario, Canada



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello,

I am a first-time-dog-owner-to-be and I really like this kennel and was wondering if anyone had used it? The breeder is a former vet tech and canine control in her area and seems very knowledgeable and friendly.

http://www.maplelanegoldens.com

Any advice/recommendations would be most welcome. I also checked out Chrys-Haefen but after reading some of the posts, changed my mind.

Thank you,

Jennifer


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!!  I am from Hamilton. You will find many Golden lovers in Ontario 

I am by NOOO means an expert... but here is my 2 cents...

1) She seems to say most of them have been screen for hips/eyes/heart/thyroid and some genetic diseases... however I couldn't find any of her dogs' clearances in the databases (OVC or OFA) after a quick search, using "Maplelane" as a query. Nor could I find her dogs on k9data.com? Normally you would at least see the hips results I think? (also what about elbows?) Maybe I'm just missing them though. Anyway make sure you see an actual paper copy of the clearances (you can find screenshots of what they are "supposed" to look like on the forum somewhere).

(EDIT TO ADD: I did just find "Kaos" (Maplelane's Perserverance, CKC#UA214668) in the OFA database, with his thyroid clearance only.)

2) Under litters, there seems to be 5 litters planned in 2010... with at least 2, possibly 3, going on simultaneously. IMO this is rather high... though to be fair, it seems most of those dogs are (co-)owned by and/or living with other people for most of the year... however, as I'm assuming they are coming back to her to have their litters, this still seems like a lot happening at once! IMO I think you would prefer to see only about 1 or 2 litters a year so you know that each one is getting enough time and attention.

Anyway I'm sure you can get more information from her directly, rather than just picking through her website like me LOL Her dogs are gorgeous and many of them seem involved in dog activities, which is great! But I would definitely have some questions, if I were you.

Good luck on your puppy quest!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

zephyr said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!!  I am from Hamilton. You will find many Golden lovers in Ontario
> 
> I am by NOOO means an expert... but here is my 2 cents...
> 
> ...


I second all this. The dogs I did search I could not find on K9 Data or in the OFA database. This is a huge red flag for me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I also agree. I would have numerous questions to ask this breeder. 

IMO, you should continue looking. There are many good breeders in/near Ontario.

Try these: Most are near Ontario...
Acane (a member here!) http://www.arcanegoldens.com/
In the Pink Golden Retrievers http://www.inthepinkpets.ca/New/Welcome.html
Ambertru: http://www.angelfire.com/on2/AmbertruGoldens/


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Another place you can start your search is the GRCGT (Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toronto) site. http://www.grcgt.org/?q=node/115 Lots of good advice about how to find a breeder, as well as links to member breeders. We have a pretty strong Code of Ethics--I'll admit I not neutral, it's my club!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I've actually met a few Maple Lane goldens. One of them was in Lucy's puppy class. Good looking dogs and from what I've heard the breeder does continue to keep in touch in a supportive role after the pups have gone home. They're pretty popular around here and seem to come with decent recommendations. I haven't done any looking into them myself. You could email/call the breeder and ask about the couple of points that Zephyr raised. 

There's also the Puppy Buyer's Check List in the puppy forum to help you out as well. 

Good Luck! This was the hardest part about getting a puppy for us.

Heather (Arcane) has a litter coming up! We LOVE our pup from her!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Stormynights Goldens has a litter on the ground right now.
Kim does all the clearances and produces beautiful dogs.
OK, so I may be a little biased   
(Timber is a Stormynights pup!!)


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I see a lot of red flags with this breeder....

Mainly lack of clearances like elbows, and while it says 'hips, eyes, blood, and heart screened' it does not actually include the information or numbers as to what that means. It could easily mean their vet has said the dog is healthy, it could mean everything's done right, but you can't tell without asking (which, if I really wanted a pup, I would be questioning big time). 

She also has a 'foster' program because her dogs are raised in a kennel, not in the home, and that the dogs are used for breeding starting at 18 months, which means they would not have OFA hips or elbows cleared yet. Then the 'retired' breeding dogs are placed in homes.... not what I like to see as a regular practice (most breeders I know keep their own dogs in the house, have litters and own the dog for life as a pet first). That and the number of litters, lack of titles on the dogs..... lots to question on this breeder. 

I would check with some other breeders and clubs near you, ask them about where to find a puppy if they don't have anything upcoming. Assume they won't want to say anything bad about a breeder but will send you to some great ones if they can't help you, and look at lots of them and compare.

Lana


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Bender said:


> She also has a 'foster' program because her dogs are raised in a kennel, not in the home, and that the dogs are used for breeding starting at 18 months, which means they would not have OFA hips or elbows cleared yet.


Just keep in mind that the breeder could possibly be using OVC for hip/elbow clearances, etc., which can be done at 18 months old.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Just keep in mind that the breeder could possibly be using OVC for hip/elbow clearances, etc., which can be done at 18 months old.


True, but there are no dogs on their database with the word 'maple' in their names that I could find there. So if they are indeed done (I would hope so!) they are not in the database.

Which seems a bit fishy, combined with the fact that the website says elbows on a few dogs but not all....

Lana


----------



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe how quickly everyone has responded, I really appreciate the advice. I guess I will keep on looking and check out some of the kennels that you recommended to make sure I purchase the best pet!

Any other recommendations or suggestions are still welcome, I will definitely keep reading the boards!


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

Harley is from Arcane's and he is amazing. I love him to bits and couldn't have gotten a better Golden.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Bender said:


> True, but there are no dogs on their database with the word 'maple' in their names that I could find there. So if they are indeed done (I would hope so!) they are not in the database.
> 
> Which seems a bit fishy, combined with the fact that the website says elbows on a few dogs but not all....
> 
> Lana


I think with OVC the dog's owner has the choice to enter the dogs in their online database or not... but I'm still skeptical as to if they passed, why wouldn't they want it in the database?


----------



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

So if the breeder was able to provide the hip, eye, heart, and elbow clearances prior to purchase, would you then believe it was safe to purchase from them?

I have made an appointment with Stormynights and will also check out In The Pink; Arcane sounds promising, too, but as I live in Toronto it's a bit far for us.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

jenniferc said:


> So if the breeder was able to provide the hip, eye, heart, and elbow clearances prior to purchase, would you then believe it was safe to purchase from them?
> 
> I have made an appointment with Stormynights and will also check out In The Pink; Arcane sounds promising, too, but as I live in Toronto it's a bit far for us.


I would shop around for sure, and talk to several breeders about what they do, the parents and so on before deciding. Ask for referances, see what their contracts consist of, meet them, the dogs and go from there. Maple lane may totally be on the up and up, I don't know and can't say for sure either way. I just know for me, I'd want a pup from parents who were a bit more active in shows and performance events than from a breeder who just does clearances and doesn't seem overly active in the dog world. Have you checked with the Toronto Golden club for breeders? 

Lana


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

jenniferc said:


> So if the breeder was able to provide the hip, eye, heart, and elbow clearances prior to purchase, would you then believe it was safe to purchase from them?
> 
> I have made an appointment with Stormynights and will also check out In The Pink; Arcane sounds promising, too, but as I live in Toronto it's a bit far for us.


I live 40 min north of Toronto, pretty much straight up the 404. We didn't find the drive out to Heather's to be too bad. Right out the 401. Lucy did great on the way home from Heather's.


----------



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

Luci and Yorkie, are Arcane's dog English or American golden retrievers? I like the look of the English goldies, but I'm not too particular because no matter which puppy is put in my arms, I know I'll love them to bits!

Met with In The Pink (inthepinkpets.ca) and liked them quite a bit. I asked to see all the clearances and proof of their pedigree and they were more than happy to show me everything.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Heather (Arcane) uses mainly American bloodlines, although there is some English breeding behind some of the dogs in her pedigrees as well. Focus on getting a healthy puppy, with full clearances and a supportive breeder--far more important than English or American style when you are looking for a family companion!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

My Lucy is leaning towards looking like an English style golden. Short, sturdy and a blocky head. I like that look better too. 

Sterregold is right though, health comes first.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

I got Dodger from Blackpool kennel, which is also up in the just north of barrie area. They have English type dogs...but I didn't know anything about different lines at that time, I just fell in love with thier dogs. My vet-friend gave me a list of questions to ask breeders - health clearances were on the top of the list, followed by questions about if any of the dogs they have bred have developed any health problems, where the puppies are raised, how they are socialised, etc. I would look around and see who you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, health always comes first! We actually started by looking at the Chrys-Haefen kennels but weren't too impressed with the set up, even though they have the "English-type" goldens. As I said, the look of the dog is secondary to the health issues which is why we have chosen NOT to go with Maple Lane Goldens after all. I'm most concerned with getting a nice, healthy puppy that will turn into a healthy dog for many years to come!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> My Lucy is leaning towards looking like an English style golden. Short, sturdy and a blocky head. I like that look better too.
> 
> Sterregold is right though, health comes first.


Lucy is far from looking english  she may indeed have a shorter back, and strong headpiece ( LIKE MOM! ) lol... I have not been on here in eeeons...& here I'm begging to differ already! :


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> Lucy is far from looking english  she may indeed have a shorter back, and strong headpiece ( LIKE MOM! ) lol... I have not been on here in eeeons...& here I'm begging to differ already! :


 
LOL my mistake. It was her head that was throwing me off


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> LOL my mistake. It was her head that was throwing me off


I was laughing as I replied! My Blue is similar too...and he is very American in type!


----------



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

Having met with In the Pink and Stormynights, we were happy with both but unfortunately none of them have litters in the summer that work for us timing-wise. So we are going to wait for a fall litter from either breeder, although we are leaning toward In the Pink except we don't know who the sire of the litter will be as of yet. The dam from In the Pink had the nicest temperament and was really lovely, there was a 10 week old pup of hers from a previous litter and he was really fun and energetic. If the sire isn't desirable/doesn't have all its clearances this could swing things back towards Stormynights.

Here are the dams we are considering:
In The Pink: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=291194
Stormynights: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=256972

Any thoughts? Thanks a million, by the way, for all your help/guidance so far!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

jenniferc said:


> Having met with In the Pink and Stormynights, we were happy with both but unfortunately none of them have litters in the summer that work for us timing-wise. So we are going to wait for a fall litter from either breeder, although we are leaning toward In the Pink except we don't know who the sire of the litter will be as of yet. The dam from In the Pink had the nicest temperament and was really lovely, there was a 10 week old pup of hers from a previous litter and he was really fun and energetic. If the sire isn't desirable/doesn't have all its clearances this could swing things back towards Stormynights.
> 
> Here are the dams we are considering:
> In The Pink: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=291194
> ...


I'm a little biased because Nelly (from In The Pink) is my Molson's mommy . She's so pretty and such a sweetheart! I know that Sandra puts a lot of thought into picking her sires, and I'm interested to see who she decides on for the next breeding.

Originally our deposit was on a different litter at ITP but after the ultrasound for it, there weren't going to be enough pups for us, so she offered us one of the 2 boys she held back from the Nelly/John litter for future showing/breeding potential, who were 3½ months at the time. We fell in love and came back to pick Molson up a week later!

Those Stormynights pups are all beauties too though - I support both of your choices!


----------



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

Steph, FYI, I just found out Nelly was being bred to Marley for a fall litter. We had decided to go with Stormynights because Sandra didn't know who she would breed to and Stormynights was able to show us all the clearances for the litter she was planning. Unfortunately, I just found out the litter didn't take so I'm back on the market for a puppy. I'm going to call Sandra tomorrow to see if there is still room on the deposit list. We are a bit heartbroken that we aren't getting our puppy as soon as we like, but hopefully Sandra's litter will have already taken so we'll know for sure!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

oh oh! i know im jumping in on this thread late, but i MUST say that Ambertru (thats where Joey's from) And Arcane AND In the Pink would be my top 3 picks!

edit- also ive been checking up on a bunch of different breeders sites and most(all) dont have any litters until october/november.. but thats just from what i've been seeing!


----------



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

I've just put my deposit down for a male puppy from the Nelly/Marley litter from In the Pink! I'm very excited but SO anxious to see if Nelly's pregnancy takes. Sandra said she looked a little bit fuller in the back, but sometimes the dogs don't show a pregnancy until the very last few weeks. If it doesn't, she has a Jugs/Echo litter going home last week of December or first week of January. I really hope we don't have to wait that long!

Thanks for the advice, Jamm! It's good to hear confirmation on the breeders we decided upon.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

jenniferc said:


> I've just put my deposit down for a male puppy from the Nelly/Marley litter from In the Pink! I'm very excited but SO anxious to see if Nelly's pregnancy takes. Sandra said she looked a little bit fuller in the back, but sometimes the dogs don't show a pregnancy until the very last few weeks. If it doesn't, she has a Jugs/Echo litter going home last week of December or first week of January. I really hope we don't have to wait that long!
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Jamm! It's good to hear confirmation on the breeders we decided upon.


Ooh! I'm so excited! One of my good friends is also on the list for a Nelly/Marley pup, too, and I must say that after meeting Marley a few weeks ago, I'm pretty jealous! I have some pics of Marley at the Specialty Show on Molson's facebook page (link is in my signature) if you want to see more of that handsome boy! 

:crossfing That the pregnancy takes!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with much of what has been said. I do not know the breeder or her dogs, but recognize the kennels that she has bred out to, and they are good. Be clear with her about your concerns...ask to see the clearances on the parents...she should have copies readily available. I like the fact that she does a wide variety of performance activities with her dogs. As hard as it is, try not to commit emotionally to a puppy until you have done your homework. Good luck, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jenniferc (Apr 23, 2010)

@Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom--we researched extensively before deciding on a breeder for our puppy. I honestly never imagined it would be so much work; but we were super-paranoid about getting a dog that had all the right clearances and temperaments for us. That's why we didn't commit to In the Pink until we knew who Nelly was being sired to.

We LOVED Nelly; she had the best temperament. Within 5 minutes of me entering the house, Nelly had flopped on her back and was asking me to scratch her belly. We also met one of her pups who was sired by Marley and my husband affectionately refers to him as "Pantene Boy" as he had just been washed. He loved that puppy, too.

On another note, Sandi bathes her puppies in Pantene Pro-V shampoo. Have any of you guys tried that as opposed to a dog shampoo?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

jenniferc said:


> On another note, Sandi bathes her puppies in Pantene Pro-V shampoo. Have any of you guys tried that as opposed to a dog shampoo?


That's what Sandi used when we brought Molson home and while I use a dog shampoo (Tropic something) now, we still use the Pantene Pro-V _for blondes_  Conditioner and it works just fine. I don't work the conditioner down into the skin, I just rub it between my palms and slide it along his back, tail, mane and stomach before rinsing off. There's lots of threads on here about shampoos and there's is a big variety in what everyone uses.


----------



## Pingu1964 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 7 month old puppy form MapleLane Goldens. I researched for a puppy for 5 years before picking Maplelane. Sherri Hall is a responsible breeder who offers much skill and passion for her dogs. I visited her location 2 times unannounced prior to placeing a deposit down form my puppy. Both time I was greeted with kindness and encouraged to have a look around. Her facility is very clean and organized. Sherri genuinely loves her dogs and they are obviously are her world. When my puppy was 4 months old she was acting unwell, Sherri did not hesitate to have me bring her straight there for her to see even thought it was after 11:00 pm at night. When we picked our puppy I was shown the hip elbow and eye clearances form Guelph for both the mother and father. The package she send with the puppy is very helpful and informative. I was able to meet the mom and dad as well. Sherri had 4 litters a few weeks apart at the time of our puppy and the facility was always spotless and all the puppies were well socialized. She even imprints a come command so that when we got home our new puppy who did not know its names came on command. I highly recomend this breeder. She only breeds her females 2 times before they are sent to their forever home. Good luck with your own search, I encourage you to visit maplelane and talk to Sherri, she is so helpful.


----------



## Riley's Friend (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't normally post items online, but I feel the need to jump in here. Wouldn't all of the conjecture have more easily been avoided by simply asking Sherri your questions? We adopted our Riley two years ago from Maple Lane whereupon we were provided with all of the clearances. I have never seen a friendlier dog. He is bidable, athletic, trim and healthy. I note that his sire is currently being used for stud at a breeder from whom one of the concerned posters acquired their dog. It seems mightily unfair to post this sort of thing anonymously, doesn't it?


----------

